# Some happy Daisy pics I might not have shared..



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Still going through photo's while making a memory book of Daisy. Thought I'd share some others here that made me smile today. Missing her little smile bunches today.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww! Those pictures are all great. She had such a goofy grin.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Our little angel cherub. I am sure she is so happy you are thinking of her. Her smile brightens the day. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are beautiful pictures and memories of her, she was so precious


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

awww...what a sweetie!! Did she lay on her back like that alot? she seemed so relaxed! She was clearly a very happy and spoiled hedgie!  What was the foam from? had she been self annointing in the first 2 pics?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh Daisy, alway so smiley <3 Photos of Daisy will always make me smile.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a happy little sweetie  She certainly was well-loved


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, sweet little Daisy. She was so beautiful and happy! Thank you for sharing


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thank the Lord for memories!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so thankful for the photo's and the wonderful last few weeks we had together. 

I can't explain it adequatly enough how much she touched my heart with her love, all those hours of wrestling with her grumpyness... 

Every night I cuddle with Chloe and Annie I am amazed how much I think of Daisy, her little spirit just motivates me more to show Chloe that life is so much better with snuggles and mealies!! Seriously little quilly one! Embrace the love!!!  We managed to figure out how to sneak tummy rubs last night.  then she got all grumpy that I tricked her into it. hahahah.

Annie of course will take it all, but is too busy to sit still and just embrace the snuggles properly... 

I keep wrestling with my emotions... the feeling of being cheated, but at the same time of being SOOOO LUCKY to have had the time we did. Poor Max still cries when he finds Daisy's cage or her little bed... I am not sure what he did with her blanket that he had... and I still can't wear mascara... 



Thank you all again for being such a great supportive community!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

(((((())))))) Hugs. 
The definition of empathy is feeling someone else's pain in your heart. 
Sweet Daisy. Those are precious pictures & I'm so glad you shared them with us. I love her little "milk-stache"


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Such lovely pictures of Daisy's smile! It's wonderful that you have these photos to keep forever. I'm sure the Memory Book you're making will be beautiful.


----------

